# Photos of Lichen, Roger and I



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are some photos of Roger, Lichen and me at Carole's.Thanks to Pudel Luv we have some photos of us in a state of bliss over our Lichen. We enjoyed meeting her after forming a friendship through Poodle Forum.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

What wonderful pictures.. The delight on all of your faces makes me smile  Beautiful puppy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Such terrific photos! I am so happy for you all!

Isn't it incredible when you meet perfect strangers here and form a life long bond? You would think it would be fairly easy when we all so strongly share this love for such a wonderful breed!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is a photo of Mary, Lichen and Roger.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

*Lichen*

He is beautiful!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Great photos! And how fun to have met in "real life".


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

You can just see the love pouring out on the photos,Lichen is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

It was truly a special time to witness Lichen's union with both of you.
After all the struggles of the last few months, it was shear bliss for us all.

Sir Wolf Lichen is truly captivating ... already a grande fellow. 
May the joy visible in these photos never end :hug:.


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Love the pics. Everyone seems so happy!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh my. I can't take it! MORE BROWN POODLE puppy pictures!! *swoon* 

Really, TSF.  I can live vicariously. I need to find a poodle breeder locally to befriend so I can hold some puppies. LOL.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so happy you have found your new little brownie  Such amazing photos!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

CUTE CUTE CUTE! I know you guys will be so happy together!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Those really are some fantastic photos. I just love seeing those puppy kisses and imagining all that puppy breath. He looks so fluffy and soft. :marchmellow:


----------

